

Setting Pricing for a Startup - The Rule of 80%  - bootload
http://www.sachinagarwal.com/setting-pricing-for-a-startup-the-rule-of-80

======
sachinag
I know this is my own blog, and I appreciate the interest, but this is a dupe
from just 53 days ago: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=861275>

~~~
bootload
_"... but this is a dupe from just 53 days ago ..."_

Thanks I'll kill it. There must be a bug somewhere or the url's have changed
because they both resolve to ~ [http://www.sachinagarwal.com/setting-pricing-
for-a-startup-t...](http://www.sachinagarwal.com/setting-pricing-for-a-
startup-the-rule-of-80)

Pretty sure if you re-post something already on HN the post is redirected to
the original. Now I see you changed the title _"Setting Pricing For A
Startup"_ to _"Setting Pricing for a Startup - The Rule of 80%"_ so it
appeared on a different url?

~~~
bootload
_"... Thanks I'll kill it. ..."_

Hmm can't kill it. Must have passed over a certain threshold. Any moderators
around? Kill the story.

~~~
paraschopra
Why kill it if people are upvoting it? This means many people here value the
repost (and weren't aware of the first post).

In fact, I would argue reposting of old gems from HN time to time. It helps
everyone here!

~~~
bootload
_"... I would argue reposting of old gems from HN time to time. It helps
everyone here! ..."_

Not a bad idea.

~~~
blue1
Also it wouldn't be a bad idea to mark them as "repost" somehow.

~~~
chrischen
Current system actually doesn't allow reposting right? So yea that would be a
good idea, along with a minimum time limit for reposting.

------
richardburton
_there's an apocryphal tale that Cadillac sales actually went down in the
1980s when Cadillac lowered prices._

I think you always have to be careful not to mix correlation with causation.
The slump in Cadillac sales could have been dure to the poor edonomic times.
Black Monday anyone?

~~~
sachinag
Cadillac tried to compete with Lexus and Infiniti by lowering prices. Sales
nosedived as the price reduction was seen as confirmation that Lexus and
Infiniti made better cars.

Again, I've heard the story a number of times, but I can't prove it. Also, the
1980s were the height of Cadillac's atrocious badge engineering, where they's
just throw different grilles on the same car across all the different makes.

I have a better pricing story that I'll be using on my new blog soon.

